# Upper lower vs ppl?



## casizemore (Aug 22, 2014)

Just wanting some opinions on a good program.
Goals:some strength gain, as much hypertrophy as possible.
Programs:lyles generic bulking, phat, steeve reeves full body, typical ppl.
I can go anytime and I'm natty.
Iv been lifting for 4 or 5 years, 22 years old, 5'7 175 pounds. Around 10% bf I think lol.
Best lifts: bench press 290x3 squat 305x3 deadlift 335x3, mpress 185x3
Critique away. I did cycle test e once, but I'm natty now and have been for a bit.


----------



## Greedy (Nov 20, 2014)

cant exactly critique you're doing fine with what you're doing


----------

